# 10 week old Puppy pics of Cody (just found them)



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Here are 3 pics of Cody at 10 weeks old. I just found these on my old phone. I figured people always love puppy pics. 

thanks for looking

oh, and a current photo...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW.....he was so cute! Not that he isn't now....he's more handsome now!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks Renee, I love looking back at the pics of him when he was a lil guy....makes me want another lol 

i remember the little puppy fuzz he started with


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

I love watching the progression of puppies. He filled in so nicely! I LOVE the second photo best.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks Ginger...yeah, he was passed out on his toys. what a kodak moment haha


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

He was adorable!! Well he still is... 

His coloration and markings stayed pretty true as he matured, I like that!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks again pupper love...it is fun to watch as their patterns change and they get their adult coat. his mask hasnt really changed at all, but after losing his puppy fuzz he got much darker


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Joshua

Is that a pink teddy bear that Cody is cuddling with?

I knew it........


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Joshua
> 
> Is that a pink teddy bear that Cody is cuddling with?
> 
> I knew it........


uh, uh...it was Mandi's? lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> uh, uh...it was Mandi's? lol


Ya, I'm sure it was.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> thanks Ginger...yeah, *he was passed out on his toys*. what a kodak moment haha


What were you saying?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

We DO love puppy pictures and he's very handsome.

These pictures make me miss my little guy at home right now!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks Courtney!

Laren, i have nothing forum appropriate to say


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> thanks Courtney!
> 
> Laren, i have nothing forum appropriate to say


Oh.....really


----------

